# WTS 2014 New Kawasaki Ninja 300 SE $2000



## ddDeFazioz (Sep 7, 2015)

Shipping and Handling Payment has to be verified before shipping out.

Shipping and handling charges are based on total price of your order. Oversize or heavy items may have an additional shipping cost. This charge may not be calculated until the order is being prepared.

Delivery Time: Allow 7-10 business days for delivery of non-local customers

Payment Methods: Accepted, PayPal, Credit cards & Bank Transfer

Store Hours
Monday - Saturday
10:00am - 9:00pm
Sunday Closed

Contact us
[email protected]

2014 New Ducati Monster 1200 S $11,000
2015 New Ducati 1299 Panigale S $19,000
2015 New Ducati 1299 Panigale $16,000
2015 New Ducati 899 Panigale $10,000
2015 New Ducati 899 Panigale Star White Silk $11,000
2015 New Ducati Diavel Carbon $17,000
2015 New Ducati Monster 1200 $8,000
2015 New Ducati Monster 1200 S $12,000
2015 New Ducati Monster 1200 S Star White $13,000
2015 New Ducati Monster 821 Red $7,500
2015 New Ducati StreetFighter 848 $8,500

2014 New Kawasaki Ninja 300 SE $2000
2015 New Kawasaki Ninja 1000 ABS $5000
2015 New Kawasaki Ninja 300 ABS $2,700
2015 New Kawasaki Ninja 300 SE $2,500
2015 New Kawasaki Ninja 300 $2300
2015 New Kawasaki Ninja ZX 6R 30th AE ABS $7000
2015 New Kawasaki Ninja ZX-6R ABS $7000
2015 New Kawasaki Z1000 ABS $6000
2015 New Kawasaki Ninja 650 $4000

2015 New Yamaha FZ-07 $3,700
2015 New Yamaha FZ-09 $4000
2015 New Yamaha FZ1 $7000
2015 New Yamaha FZ6R $4000
2015 New Yamaha YZF-R1 $10,000
2015 New Yamaha YZF-R3 $2000
2015 New Yamaha YZF-R6 $6,800

2014 New Suzuki GSX-R1000 $7000
2015 New Suzuki GSX-R1000 $9000
2015 New Suzuki GSX-R600 $5500
2015 New Suzuki GSX-R750 $6000
2015 New Suzuki Hayabusa $10,000

For further information or if you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact us.


----------

